# Help! Office visit with Stent Removal with Strings billing



## cottrellk1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello fellow coders etc...,
I am hoping you can help me with my question. I have taken on a Urologist and I am stuck on a relatively simple question. The provider will do a cystoscopy, ureteroscopy, holmium laser lithhotripsy. with placement of double J stent at the hospital, then the patient will come in the office for a post-op removal of the stent (with strings). This is a separate date of service, and the guidelines state (for a separate dos) that stent removal (w/strings) is included in the E&M charge. My question is, first, I was under the impression that if a patient came into the office for a planned procedure with no separate billable reason then the office visit would be nonbillable. What is the appropriate way to bill for an office visit with stent (w/ string) removal. Thank you, I hope you can help me with my inquiry.  

kimberly_cottrell@chs.net


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Apr 9, 2014)

When I billed for Urology we used to bill the procedure only with a 58 modifier (usually was within the post op period).  I never had an issue with this.  

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## sjnana (Apr 9, 2014)

if the physician uses cystoscopy to remove use 52310 no mod needed.


----------



## nateich (Apr 9, 2014)

If the physician performs an EM and pulls out the stent with string then only an EM code would be billed. If no EM and/or the nurse pulled stent then 99211.


----------

